# Little Gem Lettuce??



## Agatecrystal91 (Jul 19, 2010)

I picked some up today and wanted to know if it is safe for the buns?


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone know??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2010)

What is Little Gem Lettuce? I've never heard of that one.

Susan:?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you talking about little romaine lettuce gems/hearts thingies?

Jen


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 20, 2010)

I think little gem lettuces are the small romaine bunch of lettuce? Does it say anything else on the packet?


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Jul 20, 2010)

The only other thing that it says on the packet is: 'a sweet variety, great for pasta or fish dishes'.
It looks like this:www.nickys-nursery.co.uk/seeds/VEG051.jpg

Just seen that they are small romaine lettuces.... are these ok?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah they look exactly like romaine hearts to me. My boys LOVE them. Depending on how well your rabbit copes with veggies. Mine cope perfectly and adore their veggies- their favourite salad starts with half a heart of romaine 

Jen


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup thats romaine lettuce and it is perfectly safe for rabbits. Though do introduce slowly and if any diarreha (spelling?) Then dont give any more. My rabbit surprisingly likes this. I give it to him every day. I am finding it hard to get him to like things lol. This is about 1 or 3 veggies that he will eat lol. xxx


----------

